# FALL 2012 PITH POLL



## hunter-27 (Aug 24, 2012)

Since it was brought up.  Which do you all prefer?

*1)* Send a pen to person A and get a pen from person B.
 
*or*

*2)* The person who you send a pen to sends you one back.
 
I'll gladly do as the majority wish.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 24, 2012)

I assigned heads to 1) and flipped a coin, it landed heads so that's how I voted.

It doesn't really matter though.


----------



## Finatic (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't matter to me. Your choice, as you are doing all of the work on the PITH. Thanks, BTW, for doing it again.
R


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 24, 2012)

You know it doesn't really matter to me.  I say whatever's easier for you Landon.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Aug 24, 2012)

Prefer 1, because that way I get to learn a little more about two people instead of 1.  But either way is fine.

Ed


----------



## Haynie (Aug 24, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!too many choices!!!!!!!!!!my head hurts.  Voted 1


----------



## skiprat (Aug 24, 2012)

I voted 2. Direct swap.

I've taken part in every swap and Pith since I started here. I treasure every single one of those pens. But to be perfectly honest, I felt a little guilty in the Piths. 

Now I really don't want this to sound wrong or anything but when a newer member is to send a pen to a seasoned pro, then they are under a lot more pressure to make something that might actually cost them more than they could afford. Not only that, but they also go out and make a spectacular pen but could end up getting a mediocre slimline in return for their sterling efforts. 

Similarly, the old pro may feel he needn't send something that is up to his normal standard because he's sending a pen to someone who has only posted on the forum once and nobody has ever heard of before or since.

Landon, I think we had this same chat some time ago and we decided that as you were the one taking the time to run it, then it was going to be your call. 

Thanks for asking us, but do what *you* want. :wink:


----------



## PenPal (Aug 24, 2012)

Landon,

Glad you asked, I prefer a direct one to one swap.

Last one I agreed to swap as well with the guy who sent to me. That was wonderful as an experience. We were both confused by the wording for some time. Here in this country we have a plain English requirement in other words simple unambiguous.

eg. This swap is one to one.

This swap is to a named person receiving from a named person.

Have a good look at the last years introduction also this years.

Whatever decided I will fulfill to my best.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## truckfixr (Aug 24, 2012)

I voted 1, but it really isn't all that important to me how it's set up. I'm certainly not among the best in our community, but I'm not terrible either. I intend to put forth my best work.  If I receive a slimline in this swap and it's done to the sender's best ability, I'll be pleased as punch. That's what Pith is all about isn't it?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd prefer a direct swap. You form a little bond with someone new when
you swap, so it's harder to forget.  I'm still waiting for my 2011 pen


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 24, 2012)

skiprat said:


> I voted 2. Direct swap.
> 
> I've taken part in every swap and Pith since I started here. I treasure every single one of those pens. But to be perfectly honest, I felt a little guilty in the Piths.
> 
> ...


Yes we did and I did as I wanted.:biggrin:  I may be putting the effort in but I am not being forced to so that really means not a lot to me as far as being "my call"  If I simply wanted to be in charge so I could do as I wanted, I would not have asked.:wink:


pwhay said:


> Landon,
> 
> Glad you asked, I prefer a direct one to one swap.
> 
> ...



Regardless of which gets done, I will try and make it very easy to know your partner(s).



truckfixr said:


> I voted 1, but it really isn't all that important to me how it's set up. I'm certainly not among the best in our community, but I'm not terrible either. I intend to put forth my best work.  If I receive a slimline in this swap and it's done to the sender's best ability, I'll be pleased as punch. That's what Pith is all about isn't it?



Spot on!!!:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## Old Lar (Aug 24, 2012)

I also voted 1, but it wouldn't hurt my feelings if it were 2.  Thanks for the efforts, Landon.


----------



## 1stRaymond (Aug 24, 2012)

A gambler's roll - whichever method is selected works for me.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 24, 2012)

I voted to swap one on one.


----------



## Toni (Aug 24, 2012)

I voted 2 direct swap as you get to know the person you are swapping with.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 25, 2012)

> Prefer 1, because that way I get to learn a little more about two people instead of 1.  But either way is fine.


 



> I voted 2 direct swap as you get to know the person you are swapping with.



 
I guess this is what makes it a 6 one way, half dozen the other situation.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 25, 2012)

Like Skip, I've been in all of the PITH's since I joined, and I also Treasure each and every pen, except the one I didn't get a year or two ago. But Landon, I trust in your discretion, cause you is a good man!!


----------



## Mack C. (Aug 25, 2012)

While I like the A to B swap, I voted for # 2, when I decide to sign up!:biggrin:


----------



## Hubert H (Aug 25, 2012)

#2 would be my choice.


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 25, 2012)

I picked 2, but I really don't care...a good swap is what matters!


----------



## scottwood (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm new to this PITH thing but I would love to participate with my best effort. 1 or 2 whichever is decided is OK with me.

Scott:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## azamiryou (Aug 25, 2012)

I vote 1, the A->B->C "swap". It creates more links within the community, and also I think somehow it makes any imbalance a little less personal. It disconnects the giving from the receiving.

For example, A is a new penturner and can only manage a cheap oak slimline, which he sends to B. And, say he lucks out and receives some spectacular thousand-dollar fountain pen in the swap. (Yeah, I'm making this pretty extreme.) Now if he got that from B, then they just traded - A got an awesome pen for his simple one, while B lost out and got a simple pen in exchange for his awesome one.

On the other hand, if he got the awesome pen from C, then it's "disconnected" from what he sent to B. He gave away a simple pen and received an awesome one, but it doesn't feel like he traded the simple pen for the awesome one.


----------



## darrin1200 (Aug 26, 2012)

I voted 2 as well, because you do seem to form a more memorable bond when it is straight 1 to 1 swap. 

I have enjoyed all my previous swaps and treasure each pen, but, you asked.

Either way,  i'm looking forward to the swap.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Aug 26, 2012)

Either way is awesome.
It's really the choice between getting to know two people a little, or one person quite a bit more.
For this year, I'd go ahead and lean to the latter.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 26, 2012)

I went with #2. For me it feels more personal and more fulfilling to be able to do a direct swap.


----------



## 76winger (Aug 26, 2012)

I see the point Mathew is making above and somewhat agree with it. In either option though, I think you have to approach an activity like this with a spirit of giving. Giving of your time and talents to a fellow member. In that spirit, whether you give a higher end pen, lower end pen or a time-involved kitless, you're giving a recipient "YOUR best work", all you have to give. I relate it to a familiar verse: "They all gave out of their wealth; but she, out of her poverty, put in everything--all she had to live on." Mark 12:44 (NIV)

I've joined for the first time this year and being that as it is, I have  no preference because I have no experience with either. So I'll abstain  from voting and simply look forward to participating.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 26, 2012)

keep voting and all comments are welcomed


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 27, 2012)

hunter-27 said:


> keep voting and all comments are welcomed


i want any and all opinions so feel free to comment.  It is your event as well so now is a chance for input.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 28, 2012)

Last year A > B
voting direct, for the change.

I rarely vote for the incumbent.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the personal connection of a direct one-to-one swap...

Mind you, I didn't have time to join this year...so take that with a grain of salt


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 29, 2012)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> I like the personal connection of a direct one-to-one swap...
> 
> Mind you, I didn't have time to join this year...so take that with a grain of salt




You still have lots of time to change your mind. :biggrin::wink:


----------



## dgscott (Aug 29, 2012)

Since the emphasis for me is more on giving than getting, I didn't vote. I am reminded, tho, of a little funny that was being passed around among clergy when I was in parish ministry:

"Unhappy with your Pastor? Send your Pastor to the church at the top of the enclosed list and put your name at the bottom. Within two weeks, you will receive 250 Pastors, and one of them should meet your needs."

Since I'm in a church joke mood, my favorite was about the young priest who was making farewell visits to his parish prior to taking a new job. He visits one elderly lady and explains that he will be moving on but appreciated knowing her. She shakes her head sadly and says, "Well, we'll never have another preist as good as you."

The young priest smiles and with false humility says, "Oh, I'm sure you're next priest will be just fine."

The lady looks him in the eye and says, "No -- you don't understand. I've been here through five priests, and each one has been worse than the last!"

Back to the topic, I'll be glad to pass on my best work to someone who will have one of two responses: either "Wow!" or "Gosh -- this makes me feel pretty good about my skills. I'm better at this than I thought!" Either way, I'm a winner.


Doug


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 31, 2012)

well 200+ is folks signed up, around 1/2 that many have have voted so if you would please vote and feel free to comment.  If nothing else I put it in my notes to look at for future events.


----------



## azamiryou (Aug 31, 2012)

hunter-27 said:


> well 200+ is folks signed up...



Where does one sign up?


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 31, 2012)

azamiryou said:


> hunter-27 said:
> 
> 
> > well 200+ is folks signed up...
> ...



Here http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70/fall-2012-pith-sign-up-rules-100772/


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 5, 2012)

Still looking for opinions, I know this is a very opinionated group. :biggrin:


----------



## terryf (Sep 5, 2012)

hunter-27 said:


> Still looking for opinions, I know this is a very opinionated group. :biggrin:



Please, no more opinions! and close the sign up page too - its clear that 2:3 want direct swap and if you take the list as it is and switch top and bottom half, Im lined up directly opposite the Wizard 
Clearly, the people have spoken Landon 
:biggrin::usflag::biggrin:
:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## carpblaster (Sep 5, 2012)

anything is fine with me
carpblaster


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 9, 2012)

hunter-27 said:


> Still looking for opinions, I know this is a very opinionated group. :biggrin:


Bump!!!:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Sep 9, 2012)

hunter-27 said:


> I'll gladly do as the majority wish.


 
So, do the poll results mean that we are doing a direct swap??:biggrin:

Just say *yes*, and I'll be signing up too. :biggrin:

I also would like to thank you for the stirling job you always do each year. 
I know you get a load of grief from some of us grumpy old farts and you will never please everyone all of the time, but you never seem to lose the enthusiasm. Top man!!:wink:


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 9, 2012)

skiprat said:


> hunter-27 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll gladly do as the majority wish.
> ...



Yuup! :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Sep 9, 2012)

hunter-27 said:


> Yuup! :biggrin:


 
Damn!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 10, 2012)

skiprat said:


> I know you get a load of grief from some of us grumpy old farts



speak for yourself.  I'm not old. :biggrin:

ok, I'll jump in.


----------

